# Topics > Robotics > Animatronics >  Animatronics from Chris Clarke

## Airicist

Chris Clarke

----------


## Airicist

Animatronic Baby 

Uploaded on Jan 15, 2012




> Animatronic baby mechanism for anonymous TV series. Built by Chris Clarke for CNFX Workshop...

----------


## Airicist

ANIMATRONIC BABY

Uploaded on Sep 20, 2008




> Animatronic baby built in 3 weeks for a 'C.M.G. Ad campaign.

----------


## Airicist

War Horse Animatronic Joey Mech 2 

Published on Dec 6, 2012




> Another Shot of the bare bones Mechanism for War Horse.






War Horse Joey mouth Close up 

Published on Dec 6, 2012




> Closer detail of the mouth/lip mechs for Spielberg's War Horse.

----------


## Airicist

Animatronic Baby for the movie 'The Hallow'

Published on Jan 22, 2016




> Baby made for mid-background shots for The Hallow. 8 day mech build, quick test footage with some non puppeteers.

----------


## Airicist

The making of Joey

Published on Sep 22, 2014




> Full body animatronic Joey from Spielberg's War Horse. Used exclusively in the No Mans Land, barbed wire sequence. Operated from beneath via rods and linkages with a radio controlled servo driven face.

----------


## Airicist

Animatronic 'Joey' from 'War Horse'

Published on Nov 29, 2012




> 'War Horse' test video for animatronic Joey

----------

